# SureFire Millennium Series M3T 'Perfect Clone'



## Samsquanch (Aug 23, 2007)

*Replica SureFire Millennium M3T Combat Light*
Review By Jonathan F (Samsquanch)
August 23rd, 2007

There are many replica SureFire lights on this market, notably the G&P knock offs most of you are familiar with. However I have something a little more interesting than usual. I recently acquired a ‘Perfect Clone’ SF M3T. This is produced by a Chinese company as a personal project. With quality that far surpasses G&P, and at a price that can’t be beat, you should almost feel guilty about owning a SureFire that isn’t a SureFire… I know I do. I own 2 real SF torches (C3 Centurion with KL5 Head, and an L4 Digital LumaMax). I wouldn’t trust my life to anything other than an official SureFire product, but some times you just need to add another torch to the collection and this is the perfect excuse. This clone was originally manufactured not only for collectors but also for the LE and security market in China.








*Technical Specifications:*

Manufacturer: Unknown
Price: $150.00 USD

High quality 7075 aluminum
CNC machined
Mil-spec HAIII Finish
Shock Resistance
528 Lumens
Full SureFire Trademarks

*Inside The Box:*

M3T Flashlight
Knights Armament Co style weapons mount ring
One spare bulb
3 x Rechargeable TR16340 880mAh 3.7v Li-ion batteries
Intelligent charger







*Replica Vs Real*

Ok so why should you feel guilty if there are so many other companies out there producing crappy knock offs? This one has full SureFire trademarks on both sides that’s why. There is nothing to indicate that this is a replica unless you are trained to look for it. It is nearly 99.9% accurate in construction and appearance.

Here is a comparison photo I took against the real one. Note the differnces






On the left side you’ll find the SureFire logo and the serial number “N206077” (Which is a dead give away here as SureFire serial numbers are of a different font, and usually begin with the letter A). On the right side is “Millennium Series M3T Combat light”, “US Patents 5642932. 6222138”. And to add insult to injury, the tail cap is marked “SureFire USA”, “www.surefire.com”. These markings are perfectly laser etched into the finish and look identical to the real SureFire. Creepy it is because I’ve seen some replicas, but nothing as accurate as this. 

















There are certain distinguishing features of this replica that are different from the genuine M3T. Some things to look for is the longer strike bezel, the lack of a lanyard clip, slightly shallower knurling on the tail cap and body, different lamp assembly, and the 3 O rings on the body are shinier than the real M3T. So beware of fakes!

*Build Quality and Construction*

The quality of this replica is nothing to scoff at, I mean… it looks and feels the same as my C3. The components are CNC machined out of 7075 aluminum and it has a beautiful hard anodized type 3 finish to top it off. The build is extremely solid and feels substantial in your hand. Honestly the best way to describe this would to say it’s like a SureFire. I haven’t seen a replica as nicely constructed as this. However as it IS a clone I wouldn’t trust my life to it mind you.

Operation of the light is questionable out of the box, for one the tailcap doesn’t work at all… at least mine didn’t. I don’t know if I have a lemon or what, but I quickly slapped on a SureFire Z48 tailcap switch that gives me constant and momentary on. If you don’t have a spare SureFire tailcap lying around you might be screwed. However this flashlight now operates like the rest of mine. And with a slight twist of the cap you can lockout the light for transportation or to prevent accidental operation.

The lighting isn’t exactly bang on and appears to have a slightly lighter finish. However the HA3 finish is identical to my C3 for those wondering.







*Quality of Light*

This light is actually quite white. The beam is well focused, round and has appears to have good throw. Outdoor tests still need to be completed before I can fully comment on its abilities. The advertised 528 lumens is a shaky estimate. However I am using slightly depleted 3v 123A cells. One of my included TR16340 cells is toast and I cannot take full advantage of this light either. When I get my hands on some new cells I will see how much a difference 3v VS 3.7v cells perform. With an extra 2.1v I might very well be able to squeeze substantially more power out of it with fresh TR16340 cells. Until then this light appears to be about 100 – 125 lumens and performs about the same as my SureFire C3 with KL5. Photographs of the beam and tests will be completed at a later time as these are only preliminary results. So far I think it will be a good performer.

*SureFire Parts Compatibility*

Ok so what works and what doesn’t? For one it is unconfirmed if the head or the lamp assemblies are compatible. By the looks of it, they are not, but I will have to confirm this with the distributor to see if it is possible. The Z48, Z49, and the Z58 tailcaps should all be compatible as I am using a Z48 on it right now. There is also the Z33 and Z34 lanyards which should also be compatible. The FM27 beam cover should also be compatible as well. None of these other than the tailcaps are 100% confirmed until I have tested them out myself and posted otherwise.







*Conclusion*

Is it SureFire quality? Not quite sure honestly but it definitely feels the part. At less than half the cost of the real M3T is it worth it? Absolutely it is. However never settle for anything less if your life depends on it. This is an excellent flashlight to take with you on camping trips, and using to light up various dark scary corners. If used in an actual combat situation it could fail. While there is nothing about this light to indicate anything less than a high standard of quality you have to be careful. There is also no warranty on this light at all versus SureFire’s if it breaks, we fix it lifetime warranty.

Any comments or questions are welcome, just message me or post in this thread. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Manzerick (Aug 23, 2007)

I guess they did a good job faking it and we should look out for it being passed as genuine.

Thank you for the warning!!! I'll stay clear!!


----------



## ICUDoc (Aug 23, 2007)

Bloody expensive for a ripoff made in China.


----------



## swxb12 (Aug 23, 2007)

DragonRed will be getting a pleasant notification from an attorney in the mail?


----------



## Samsquanch (Aug 23, 2007)

At half the price of the real one, with the same finishing and performance I can justify the price... but thats just me. But since this product was developed in China, its not bloodly likely the distributor or manufacturer will be hit with a law suit. Cloned/Counterfeit products are running rampant in the asias, but they arent produced in large enough numbers to be a problem... yet.


----------



## lexina (Aug 24, 2007)

here's an earlier thread on the M3T clone:-

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/167046


----------



## Samsquanch (Aug 24, 2007)

Hmm, thanks for the link. It's gonna be an interesting read on peoples reactions to this product.


----------



## liteboy (Aug 24, 2007)

please boycott fakes. the demand for fake products keeps bogus manufacturers like this one in business. anyone see the dateline special recently on fake prescription drugs that are coming from china and being sold in US retail pharmacies??


----------



## paulr (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh my. http://mrjon.org = "Redfire media network" (formerly "a 1020 media venture") and http://mrjon.org/airsoft/ looks like a web development workshop for dragonairsoft.com.

Houston, the Astroturf has landed . Surefire take note ;-)


----------



## Samsquanch (Aug 24, 2007)

Actually im not affilated with Dragon Red airsoft in any way if you are wondering, though with your findings it might seem that way. However I am a self confessed airsoft/tac gear/flashlight junkie.


----------



## Mash (Aug 24, 2007)

For $50, I could see some people knowingly buying it as a fake, to play around with etc.
But at $150, with no warranty etc, definately not worth it. Considering this sample arrived with two faulty parts already, it would feel like throwing money away to me.
At that price, and with those markings I think they are going for the counterfeit market, ie people who think they are getting a good deal on a real SF.


----------



## xiaowenzu (Aug 24, 2007)

ICUDoc said:


> Bloody expensive for a ripoff made in China.


That's true, especially considering you can get the* REAL* M3 Turbo at some places for a little more than the price of this clone. It doesn't really make sense to spend that much money on a fake product, especially when its quality has not been proven, certified by Surefire.. It's kinda like paying 70% of a _real_ Rolex price in order to get a fake Rolex. It simply makes no sense. Lol 

P.s When in doubt as to what you're buying is real or fake, call up the direct manufacturer (in this case,* Surefire*) or visit their website directly and ask for a list of their distributors. It's the only way to be certain, in this day and age of copycats and wannabes.:twothumbs


----------



## Paladin (Aug 24, 2007)

I've copy and pasted the counterfeit U2 and M3T links to Surefire. Maybe if enough people let them know each time a clone arises they can get a handle on the problem. *The buyers of these knockoffs are KNOWINGLY purchasing "stolen property" and are essentially co-conspirators in the theft of intellectual property. IMHO.*

Paladin


----------



## matthewdanger (Aug 24, 2007)

I've been noticing a large number of M3Ts on Ebay lately. I wonder how many of them are actually clones like this one being sold to unsuspecting buyers.


----------



## carrot (Aug 24, 2007)

The bulb does not look compatible at all. The bulb holder assembly is vastly different from that of the real M3T, where the bulb just drops into the reflector and is mounted on two coiled springs.


----------



## skalomax (Aug 24, 2007)

Is this legal?

( i mean)


----------



## Fenris (Aug 24, 2007)

skalomax said:


> Is this against the law?




Whose law?


----------



## skalomax (Aug 24, 2007)

Fenris said:


> Whose law?


Arent making copies of lights without the proper paperwork a no-no?


----------



## sysadmn (Aug 24, 2007)

skalomax said:


> Aren't making copies of lights without the proper paperwork a no-no?


 
IANAL, but the short answer is "Yes, but people can get away with it in China." Even under Chinese law, the activity is illegal. Enforcement is rare.

PS - "Perfect Clone" and "Replica" might be technically accurate euphemisms, but "Counterfeit" closer to the truth.


----------



## elgarak (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a hard time calling this abomination "perfect" if it DOES NOT WORK --- or have I misunderstood the part about the tailcap problems?

Great -- a $150 dollar battery carrier that looks like an M3 :nana:


----------



## Mike L. (Aug 24, 2007)

"Replica"= illegal fake.

--Mike L.


----------



## Lightraven (Aug 24, 2007)

These lights would be seized by U.S. Customs if they were detected. If a person knowingly imported them into the U.S., he would likely be arrested also. I can't say whether a U.S. buyer who knows they are fake would be breaking any laws. Reselling them on Ebay as real Surefire lights would be a risky proposition.


----------



## Jay T (Aug 24, 2007)

Samsquanch said:


> Actually im not affilated with Dragon Red airsoft in any way if you are wondering, though with your findings it might seem that way. However I am a self confessed airsoft/tac gear/flashlight junkie.



So you just happened to join here today and post an "advertisement" in the "reviews" section because you are a nice guy?

Take the crap you are selling and shove it where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Samsquanch (Aug 24, 2007)

Well im still not selling anything. I'm going to be posting 2 other genuine surefire reviews later on so if you think im plugging that guy in particular im not, I just buy a lot of products from that site because I like the service and cheap pricing. And I wont stick it where the sun dont shine, but if I must I'll take along my real SureFires, so there will always be light even in the darkest of places. The hard part is that big bezel... god thats gonna be uncomfortable. However I do genuinely want to inform the public about available products clone or genuine, thats why I included information about how to detect fakes so you don't get burned if some shady character is attempting to sell you a 'real' M3T while it clearly isnt. And if a review isnt appreciated thats understandable especially in this case. Thousands of counterfeit Knights Armament, LaRue Tactical, Trijicon, Aimpoint, Leopold accessories and other products are in circulation world wide. People that want the quality they will buy the real product, those who collect or just want something for looks then hey buy the clone. Anyways thats just my thoughts on this situation.


----------



## Rob187 (Aug 24, 2007)

How is the production of this knockoff not a fraud and breach of patent/copyright?

Disgraceful!


----------



## dano (Aug 24, 2007)

Closed pending review. 

Blatant rip-off products delve into the realm of criminal activity. Whether or not the discussion of these items is relevant for CPF is another matter.

Note: The initial poster is not at fault for this closure.

--dan


----------



## Greta (Aug 24, 2007)

Thread re-opened. An informed buyer is an intelligent buyer... 

Carry on...


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Aug 25, 2007)

This is sad. The real rip-off is of the buyers of this clone. 

$173 shipped is way too much for a light that doesn't even work. And the grip rings and switch boot appear to be more vinyl than rubber. You can't even rob it for parts since the LA is obviously not compatible with the real light. It looks to be a modified version of the P60 compatible LED drop-ins.

Actually "clone" is being generous, a good clone could sacrifice parts for damaged or custom genuines. "Replica" is more appropriate, since a replica of a tactical tool often means it doesn't function. 

For Pete's sake, if you're going to make a clone make a good one, indistinguishable from real with Chemkote, rubber parts, correct fonts, compatible parts, and identical presentation. Problem is that it would end up costing more than the real one. It fails miserably as a clone and is a sorry excuse for a flashlight. Actually I take that back, it would be a great light for a fake policeman.

I was burned on ebay with a fake Prada purse for my wife, and wasn't even aware until I began receiving email updates from the Dept. of Justice pertaining to the prosecution and sentencing of the culprits. Hope the law takes a big bite out of the rear of anyone involved selling these as genuine, or promoting them period. And if they bite hard enough, they'll have more questions like exactly how did one get up in there?


----------



## Quickbeam (Aug 25, 2007)

"This is sad. The real rip-off is of the buyers of this clone."

True, provided only that they don't know what it is that they are buying. I personally don't have a big problem with copying the external style, but engraving the company name, patents, and website on the light is quite unethical IMHO.

Interesting how we see such strong emotional reactions from some individuals posting in these clone threads when its a clone of a high priced light, but not a low priced one. I don't seem to recall such visceral reactions over Photon clones. If it were just a matter of offending someone's principals, I would expect to see the same reactions regardless of the product being cloned. :thinking: Wrong is wrong, regardless of the price, and I'll bet those Photon clone manufacturers will actually make a lot more money from their sales over time than these Surefire clone folks will due to volume and low overhead costs. 

Thank you, Samsquanch, for bringing this product to the attention of the membership. Let the buyer beware!


----------



## Paladin (Aug 25, 2007)

As anti-clone as I am, I agree that thanks should be given to the OP for letting the CPF community know about the counterfeit product being available. As always, buyer beware. What sucks is even if the first buyer knows the clone is a fake, the second or subsequent buyers could easily be misled.

It would suck even more to send a light in to Surefire for repair under their lifetime warranty, only to get a letter back explaining why they gave your clone to the US Attorney's office. IIRC King George signed a new anticounterfeit goods law back in 2006.

Missing from the prior comments are something I found on the web, "that workers producing these goods are often highly exploited, and profits from the ventures are often organized crime related."

Paladin


----------



## paulr (Aug 25, 2007)

This so-called "review" didn't just alert CPFers to the replica's existence or advise how to spot the fakes--it actively advised people to go buy the fake. There's a difference .

Also, I've never heard of any Photon counterfeits like this, i.e. that included the Photon name or logo. I've seen a number of "Fauxtons" that copy Photon styling quite closely but the ones I've seen have no logo on them. They're just low-cost, functional lights, sold for under 1/10th of the price of a real Photon, not 70%. I haven't heard of them being sold in copied Photon packaging either. So I doubt if there's much incidence of anyone being sold fake Photons deceptively. But it apparently happens quite often with branded products like Rolexes and now apparently Surefires.


----------



## Samsquanch (Aug 25, 2007)

I went ahead and removed the sales information of the light, don't know if that helps... just gotta do some damage control.


----------



## Mags (Aug 26, 2007)

To be honest Im quite anti clone myself. I only own an SF M3, madmaxed minimag sniper, a glo toob, and an HAIII County comm X5. In fact the closest thing I own to a clone would be a few of those free photon clones that come wit lighthound orders. But even those arent branded as Photons. This is cloning on a different level, and Ive never seen anything like it. The fact that this review was your one of your (first?) posts does seem suspicious but I wouldnt accuse you of bein in cahoots with the manufacturer and trying to advertise the light. Now something I would suggest is buying an actual SureFire M3, or M3T so you can give a better comparison and maybe prove your loyalty to the true SF brand so you dont get flamed further by us anti clones?


----------



## fieldops (Aug 26, 2007)

Quickbeam said:


> I personally don't have a big problem with copying the external style, but engraving the company name, patents, and website on the light is quite unethical IMHO.



I agree completely. Its one thing to imitate style, but quite another to sell it as a real competitor's product. :shakehead


----------



## Pax et Lux (Aug 27, 2007)

Samsquanch said:


> With quality that far surpasses G&P, and at a price that can’t be beat. . .
> 
> The quality of this replica is nothing to scoff at…
> 
> Operation of the light is questionable out of the box, for one the tailcap doesn’t work at all…


 
Can't help but be amused at the juxtapostion of the above. Quality, quality. . . but it doesn't work. Ah, never mind that. Did I tell you it's a non-functional HA light?

I am constantly amazed at the lengths many people here go to to justify bad Chinese lights. _Hey, it rattles/the beam is terrible/I had to rebuild it because the threads and solder don't work. . . but it was only $10._

However, this piece of junk was more like $150. Not only that, it is a criminal violation of copyrite. Putting a false Surefire ID on it is done for criminal purposes. In the main, I'd suggest, ripping off people via Fleabay.


----------



## ak645 (Aug 27, 2007)

$150 for that!? There really is a sucker born every minute.Looking forward to more reviews.

Andy


----------



## Barbarin (Aug 28, 2007)

http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2007/07/shuanghuan-sceo-chinese-bmw-x5-copy-cat.html

Here you can see a car designed by a close friend of the M3 "Surefake" designer.

*M3 "Surefake". A very expensive flashlight....*

Seriously. I know by my experience that designing a light takes time, money an effort. Not only designing the light itself, but the package, instructions, pictures....This cost needs to be added to the total cost of developing and producing a light. Of course if you take it "for free" you can make your lights cheaper, if you don't plan to keep a warranty it can be cheaper too, and if your QC does not exist... 

Is really 150 US$ of the "Surefake" so cheap when compared to the 252 US$ you can find the real one, original, with QC, lifetime warranty? I don't think so. Probably you wil be throwing away three or four "Surefakes" before the real one gets damaged. 
And it is not just what you get for what you pay. When buying the original you know that you are rewarding an effort for innovation and quality. If you buy the copy.. you know.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 28, 2007)

Samsquanch said:


> ...
> Operation of the light is questionable out of the box, for one the tailcap doesn’t work at all… at least mine didn’t.
> ...


How ironic that a clone of a SF light has a DOA switch!  It would be icing on the cake if it was a clickie (I didn't see it mentioned).

If this is inappropriate, say the word and it's gone.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 31, 2007)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> How ironic that a clone of a SF light has a DOA switch!  It would be icing on the cake if it was a clickie (I didn't see it mentioned).
> 
> If this is inappropriate, say the word and it's gone.


 
But imagine if it had been a U2.... 

We'd never know!


----------



## MN4832 (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow thats nice..where can I get one?


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 12, 2008)

MN4832 said:


> Wow thats nice..where can I get one?


 
Considering this thread is over a year old, and Samsquanch hasn't posted on CPF since September of 2007; I'm afraid you're not likely to get an answer.


----------

